# toyota fisher plow fitment



## bigjake68 (Mar 20, 2010)

Does anyone have an idea if a 6.5 foot Fisher plow mounted on a 2001 Tacoma fit on a 1994 Toyota Pickup? Much work needed to make bracket mount work? Are the front frame dimensions close? Any help would be great!!

thanks,
tj


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Is the 1994 a Tacoma or a full size?


----------



## bigjake68 (Mar 20, 2010)

it is a compact toyota truck not a t100. it is a pre-tacoma small pickup


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

The plow and wiring will all fit no problem. You'll need to find a set of push plates for the 89-95 pickup frame (the Tacoma ones wont fit). I believe the pickup push plates are farther apart, but its been a long time.


----------

